# Chihuahua's Alone All Day



## Boogaloo

Hello!

I was curious how many people have Chihuahua's that they leave alone in the house all day. When we get a Chi, it will have to be alone while we are at work. I was curious how your Chi handles being alone...and do you let it roam the whole house, or do you confine it to one room? 

Thanks for any info you can give me!

Anna


----------



## stelun

Hello Anna!

I sometimes have to leave my two chis alone in the house. It's two of them so at least they keep each other company even if that that doesn't matter too much becouse they still cry when we leave...well....at least at first. 

We keep our dogs in the kitchen.......a few hrs will be too long for them (expecially for the little one) to be without going to the bathroom and in most parts of the house we have carpet on the floor.


----------



## Pangos_Mum

After crate training Pango (which is very important) he had no seperation anxieties what so ever. He didn't whine, bark, chew on anything that wasnt a chew toy, or go potty anywhere. He is allowed to roam the house because he gained our trust. If I do have to leave him I always pick up things off the floor that he might be tempted to chew, or potty on. I turn on the radio (he loves classical :roll: ) and fill his Kong with treats to keep him occupied. I leave and he just looks at me like go so I can play with my Kong. When I get back he is asleep on the couch under his covers.
It takes him a minute to wake up and realize I'm home.


----------



## joeyg

My babies (2 chis, both about 18 mo old) love to be in their crate together during the day while my husband and I are at work. They actually know when we're leaving for work and go inside without having to tell them to. If we leave them for a short time, a couple of hours, they can run around the house and they're good boys. Leave a couple dentabones and we'll usually find them in the same spot we left them!


----------



## Anna

I was told that leaving a Chi alone all day is not good b/c they get really lonely and need lots of attention. Though all the suggestions here indicate otherwise, so I'm guessing it's okay. Especially if you have two chi's. I only have one, but if I could afford it, I'd have plenty more...lol. I do have one cat though and well, she wants my attention for the most part.


Hey, your name is Anna too, go figure. It's a popular one, isn't it? Nice to meet you.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

Hi Guys

my little man has been left in the day while we are at work since he was 10 weeks old, I think if it something they are used to they show no signs of anxiety, he is left with the run of downstairs, plenty of toys and fresh water and food, I have never had problems and when I get back beverything is still in the place I left it so I just think he sleeps all day.

he then gets loads of fuss and a big walk which he loves :lol:


----------



## absolethe

You'll note that many people have been saying "my two Chis."

My ONE chi does NOT like being left alone at all. At first he hated his cage, of course, but I fed him in it and accustomed him to it and now he's very good in it. But he has terrible separation anxiety. He associates the alarm clock with a cage day and cowers from us when we try to pick him up. Then he panics when I carry him to the cage in the morning, though when I put him in he sits down quietly and looks at me (he no longer has hysterics like he did at first). He still gets VERY worked up when we get home, and he doesn't like to go to sleep at night on cage days. I've had to compromise by bringing him to work once or twice a week for my own sanity.

Depending on what you do and the personality of your puppy, Chis can do well at home by themselves. But if a dog has separation anxiety, it can be difficult to deal with. The key is finding out what to do about your puppy's problems and then being consistent (which is funny coming from the most inconsistent person in world, me).

Every Chi I've been around did just fine if he had another dog (or even cat) for company. For example, my aunt's Chihuahua did well from day 1, because my aunt drops her off with my grandmother's Maltese. They sit on the back of the couch and bark at cars out the window all day (and occasionally tear up tissues), as far as I can tell. If a puppy wasn't so much responsibility, I might get another just to give Puck a playmate.


----------



## KB

Kemo is ok during the day....when I first got him he would pull the dish towel down and throw the paper bags all over but now he knows when I am leaving now and he goes to his bed (I keep him gated in the kitchen) and I come home to a neater kitchen. I always left newspaper out for him to go and he would but now he holds it all day about 7-7.5 hours. No more mess for mommie to clean up! I also leave the radio on for him. I have no idea now if he likes this but I figure the noise might keep him calmer...I put jazz on for him  When I come home though he freaks out and has SOMETIMES has submissive pee or hahahhaha I can't hold it any longer pee.......he acts like I have been gone for years.....some days it's all I can do to get him to calm down so I can get his leash on. Normally I could walk away to calm him but not when he has to go so bad.


----------



## absolethe

Puck is like that too. 

Another funny thing he does is... he doesn't eat while I'm gone. So the first thing he does when I open the door is jump on me then grab a mouthful of food and continue to jump on me, spilling kibble everywhere.


----------



## KB

absolethe said:


> Puck is like that too.
> 
> Another funny thing he does is... he doesn't eat while I'm gone. So the first thing he does when I open the door is jump on me then grab a mouthful of food and continue to jump on me, spilling kibble everywhere.


Yeah I have heard alot of other dogs that won't eat unless someone is home. Kemo has on ocassion eaten when I am gone.......Puck is so cute, I like the name too.


----------



## Boogaloo

I'm glad to hear that some Chi's handle being alone OK. Once we get one, it will be alone about 7 hours Monday - Friday. I'm sure I will go visit during my lunch hour sometimes, though, so that should help! Thanks for the sharing your experinces everyone. 

Anna


----------



## grniz

Hi I leave my 3 older dogs out and kennel Gizmo during the day. I work close enough to home so I go home every day at lunch to let him out and play and eat and potty. My dogs though are paper trained because we can't leave them outside for long becasue of the eagles here in Alaska are really bad and will pick them up and eat them. My older boys though so have a bit of seperation anxiety they have chewed up many things in the house it is usually when I am gone on the weekends and they aren't used to the schedule changing. I also bring one of them to work with me occasionaly. They are small enough my boss doesn't mind.


----------



## cdenise1122

*Alone during the day*

Peanut is left alone during the day. I have a big bedroom and she just roams around, but I recently had to keep her confined to this little hallway. But she does really well on her own. I leave the light on for her, and half the time she is only in there for half a day because my friend will keep her out until he goes to work. But she normally just sleeps all day, but of course the moment I am home she is out until the next day. That is why thought I got her a friend... Prudy. They can keep each other company. Celeste


----------



## Lady Cy

Before I took in my Buffy ( she used to br my mothers but now she's MINE ALL MINE) I'left my Spike all alone with only my Shadar Shadarim (1/2 siamese, 1/2 champion fence climber). He seemed okay then. But after I got my baby girl, my little boy has learned new talents. I've been a fan of blues music for a while now. My Buffy has taught me (every time I leave the house)  that NO ONE can sing the blues like a chihuahua. The fact that Spike sings the male part of the duet (when he never did before) tells me that the old saying is true. Misery really does love company.
Does anyone else have a Chi who can sing the blues like Bessie Smith, T-Bone Walker or Muddy Waters. Anyway I would guess that your little one would like some company to sing with. I've never met a Chi who didn't like to sing.


----------



## niecole

Bailey is 8 months old and she doesn't mind being home while we are at work. She does not cry. We have a x-pin that we keep her in where she can sleep and play and potty in. :wink:


----------



## Wendy

Hi, :wave: 

Everyone has such good advice on this site, you all know more than a lot of pros!! It does depend mostly on the personality of the pup, whether he gets seperation anxiety or not. Mine little man is left for 8 hours every day of the week, at the start he'd leave me a very unpleasant "surprise" right in front of the door, but now he's fine maybe because i spend every minute with him after work every day (and he is potty trained). I guess you have to kind make it up to them, they don't hold a grudge for long though! Little sweethearts.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Tucker has been left alone since 2 wks after I got him. I stayed home with him for 2wks, then took him on a trip wiht me then came home and went back to my regular schedule. He was 4mos by that time. I have found that he does fine if he's partitioned off to the dining area/kitchen. If I give him run of hte house he's more anxious and will bark at every noise (according to neighbors). It works for me to gate him off, its a fairly large area and he shows no signs of resentment. He does know when its a "cage day" as someone coined it, and he will go on over to his bed and lay down when he sees me putting on my shoes. He does get very excited when one of us comes home but hey, I'm happy to see him too. I usuallly spend a few minutes playing fetch and if its still light out I take him for a quick walk, that helps with the extra energy.


----------



## TareG

Halle is crate trained and stays alone for up to 5 hours a day and does fine. SHe cries at first when I leave, but settles down soon enough and takes a real long nap, lol. Now she loves her crate and will sleep in it even when she doesn't need to. And it has helped a lot with housebreaking, too.


----------



## bullsgal12

We have to confine Gidget to the laundry room when we're at work during the day. She has plenty of toys and water and a pee pad to use. I do wonder what she does during the day though when we're not at home. Once we come home, she is let out and she has the run of the house.


----------



## bullsgal12

As much as we love Gidget, it wouldn't suprise us if we get another Chi in the future but that'll be down the future. Right now we're getting adjusted to just having a dog in the house, much less a chihuahua.


----------



## hnj22

Corky has been alone since day one. He cried at first but then got used to our routine. He gets to come out at my lunch hour, then my husband is home a few hours later. He gets to roam while I get ready for work. He has a large crate that he stays in when we are gone. He is totally fine with it. No crying, whining or anything but that is all he knows too.


----------



## Kezza

hi all! I have read on various animal welfare sites that dogs shouldn't be left for more than 5 hours a day and if they are you should arrange for someone to come in and let them out etc.... but i guess if they cope well with it and have a companion it is fine....
my two pooches are left for around 4 and a half hours a day mon to fri, they just seem to sleep in their beds, but then they are older dogs, Bruce (staffy) 5 yrs and Heidi (yorkie) 13 yrs.
when i come to get a chi pup (sometime in the future) i'm gonna feel sooo nervous leaving it! and i will be rushing home from work dreading what i'm going to find! ( memories of Bruce as a pup!) he was pretty good really and didn't chew too much but the kitchen was like a mine field with all the poopies!! but we were really lucky with him as we were told so many horror stories from other staffy owners...like chewing through walls etc! as staffys have such strong jaws! :shock:


----------



## jo2004uk

i should be getting a chi soon and ive been worried about leaving it while im at work but to be honest it wont be leaft alone for long anyway i dont leave for worm until around 12 in the afternoon and then my partner home at around 2 -4 pm then im home at about 6-7pm and im of for 3/1/2 days a week so i dont no what i was worrying about!!!
just wish the time would go past alittle quicker now lol
jo
xxxxxx


----------



## Luggy

I was worried about leaving Brewster at home when I'm at work. I go home and let him out at lunchtime and he seems to be fine. I do worry that he's lonely or bored when Im not there, but I had a couple of days off the other week and all he does all day is sleep!!! Typical :lol:


----------



## Sensei

I just started a new job that is much further from home. So now, Nugget is left by himself for about 11 hours. I feel terrible leaving him alone that long, but I don't really have a choice. He doesn't cry when I leave in the morning, but when I get home in the evening, he whimpers, tries to jump out of the fence, etc.

I've been reading this thread, and others about separation anxiety, and I feel a little better, but I still hate leaving him all alone for that long.

He's put in an exercise pen that's attached to his crate, with his water, toys, a potty pad, and I put soft music on for him.

I wish I was still able to come home for lunch, or get someone to look after him during the day. (I think I'm getting separation anxiety, too!  )

I guess we'll both have to get used to my new schedule.

If he uses his potty pad consistently, I'll fence off the dining room, so he has more room to roam around. I just really hope leaving him for that long isn't hurting him. :sad1:


----------



## pam6400

Frankie and Ben are left alone for no more than 4 hours ever. I close bedroom doors and they have free run of rest of the house. They use puppy pad but rarely go when we are not home. As soon as we get home they run to us for kisses and then run to pad to pee.
I could never leave them for longer than that. I just couldn't cope
Even when we go on vacation we have a house/pet sitter who stays right here at our home......


----------



## pigeonsheep

i used to confine my guy in my room with a gate but he would keep crying when he saw me leaving...broke my heart! now that he's somehwat potty trained i let him roam the whole first floor up until my mom comes home. so i'm gone for atleast 3 to 4 hours or so. on occasions he's home alone 10 hrs if work calls me in early but he's fine with it. gota toys and chews and bullysticks and antlers and some of my shirts and socks lying around and about everywhere for him  i even leave the tv or my winamp on ^_^


----------



## michele

Old post have deleted it


----------



## Brodysmom

Wow, that's an old post! From 2004! Doubt the original poster is still around. haha. But I think that Chi's do best when they have people around and aren't left alone for 8-9 hours a day. Of course they are adaptable and if the person gave them lots of attention and exercise before and after work, they'd probably be fine.

Brodysmom


----------



## msmadison

i saw it was an old post, too, but was glad to read it. We have to leave Madison at home for about 8 hours a day, but can go home at lunch most days to break it up (my husband and i work at the same place - he comes in a couple hours after me and i leave a couple hours before him). 

Today is the longest she's been alone - because we have to leave work early to take her to the vet for her 2nd set of shots. reading that other people do leave their puppies helps me, a lot. Trust me, if i could stay home, i would. she's our life already (after only 2 and 1/2 weeks) so she gets our undivided attention in the morning for a couple hours and then once we get home in the evening.

The sad thing is I think I have more seperation anxiety than she does? My stomach is in knots when she's at home!

We have an x-pen (with a lid thanks to my husband - silly climbing puppy) and she has puppy pads, food, water, toys and her bed. 

I always had dogs growing up, and my parents both worked. i didn't realize until we brought her home how hard it could be!


----------



## exsnohs

My two are never alone. 
They always go with me and my boyfriend unless we are going somewhere that does not allow dogs then we take them to my parents house.


----------



## rocky scotland

Old thread!! Yeah Rocky is at home when I work.
I get separation anxiety not him lol. I get home over lunch and then he gets a long walk after work. 
I would like another chi to keep him company when im working (mmmmm still working on my OH with that one lol)


----------



## TashaZ

Pebbles used to be great staying home on her own but we did feel sorry for her and got her a play mate, Shaddow. Now they both know when it's time to go in their room and run in to wait for their treat then just look at me like "go already!" I do feel sorry for them but i think they're fine on their own as long as they have lots of blankets to snuggle up to, toys to play with, pigs ears to chew, water to drink and pee-pads to go potty on! I was thinking about buying a baby gate to put in the hall way to give them more room (their bedroom, the study and half the hallway), but they seem to be fine for now 
All dogs are different but in saying that i think you should just get two be keep each other company hehehe after all the more chis the better


----------



## curvesarein

Anna,
I have an 8 month old chi. He is crate trained. He never complains when I put him in it and he won't potty in it. But I have never left him more than 3 1/2 hours. It is his safe place from the cats who have not warmed up yet. I also confine him to the kitchen sometimes with a good gate, get one that opens, don't mess with the ones that you will trip over and about kill yourself. I did that.
You could confine to an area like the kitchen with toys and puppy pads, lots of people do this. Or train from puppy stage to the Ugodog. I borrowed one yesterday but not working with this one yet. But had I caught him early with it it probably would have worked. I trained him to a litter pan at first. Then I didn't have him for 3 months and he was outside most of that time.
Linda
Linda


----------



## hdynad

We have 3 chis, We both work during the day, they are crated when we are not home. I put them in their crates usually about 5 to 10 min before I have to leave usually with a bully stick or moo tube , then I go about turning off lights securing doors etc. Then we leave we just didn't want them to associate crating with us leaving. It has worked out really well for us, my day may keep me away for a few hrs or for 8 it just depends> If I am going to be gone all day my son will take them out and play with them or my husband when he gets home, it works out to be about 4 to 5 hrs alone at the most. they like their crates and go into them on their own, usually to curl up and take a nap unless my LAP is available!!!!!!

good luck hope you find the perfect new baby!


----------



## lynx8456

Mine dog has free run of the house with plenty of puppy
comforts and chewies to keep him busy. Mostly
when we are gone he sleeps with my cats
or chews on his various bully sticks and pig ears.


----------



## jeanie brown

dodge hates to be alone even for an hour or so. I dont often leave him but places like doctors food shopping he cant come  he doesent understand so i feel guilty when he follows me happily to the door just to be told to go back . he acts like i have been gone for a year !!! when i return. i personally wouldent of brought a chi if i couldent be at home with him for most of the time but that is just my opinion im sure just like humans all dogs are diffrent .


----------



## curvesarein

I tried the puppy pad yesterday and mine used it then and again today when I had him confined to the kitchen. It is in the laundry room. So that seems to be an idea that will work for me when gone longer than 3 hours.
Linda


----------



## curvesarein

Do you know you can apply for a number for your dog online with the governement and then register him as a service , companion dog for yourself and buy a tag on Ebay? Then take him everywhere if you want with no problems. I did it.
Linda


----------



## Triton07

curvesarein said:


> Do you know you can apply for a number for your dog online with the governement and then register him as a service , companion dog for yourself and buy a tag on Ebay? Then take him everywhere if you want with no problems. I did it.
> Linda


Hmm how would that work? What would you say he is a service as?? lol, I would be curious and love to take Triton places...he's my guard dog!! LOL


----------



## Jodie

curvesarein said:


> Do you know you can apply for a number for your dog online with the government and then register him as a service , companion dog for yourself and buy a tag on Ebay? Then take him everywhere if you want with no problems. I did it.
> Linda


Really? where do you go for this? Do you have a link? That would be awesome.

We leave our 2 home a lone sometimes and they are crate trained for that. At first Gizmo whines till we shut the door, then they settle.


----------



## msmadison

madison has been doing great with being home while we're gone, especially since she has a lid on her pen now. she always seems to be just waking up from a nap when we get home. 

i think it's true - every dog and every family is different. since this is our life, i think she's just getting used to it being this way!


----------



## chi's R me

Wow Linda, Could you give all of us more info. on how to register with the gov. I think alot of us would be interested in that. Thanks, my name is Linda too.


----------



## chilady502

I think it depends a lot on the chi. Zoe was left alone from the start. I initially came home on my breaks to let her out but then switched to potty pads. I leave her in my bathroom with a bed & blankie, water bowl, & a few toys (that are kept in the bathroom only) while I'm at work. I started her out with a potty pad in the bathroom but as she got older I noticed that she didn't want to use the pad in the bathroom. She always ran out of the bathroom & went to her other pad. Zoe has never shown any sign of anxiety... she doesn't cry when I leave. I say "bathroom" and she goes & sits in her bed in there. She will sit in there when i get ready. I took lots of time to desensitize her to being in there. I put her in there, closed the door, waited for quiet, opened the door & praised her.. lengthening the time slowly. I think it's good if you have a weekend or so before you go to work & leave your puppy. Hopefully it goes fabulously! Good luck w/ everything. Keep us posted.


----------



## curvesarein

I took Cubbie to his first obedience class yesterday. He did well. Learned to sit and not move until told to heel and walk, then sit again, then right turn about, walk and sit. Then he had to sit with me walking around him in circles and not move. He did it! We practiced later and he is still doing good. When they are mad at you they will look away or lift one leg while sitting. You don't praise them unless they do it and look you in the face. It works.
I brought him home and had to leave him for longer than I ever have. Had to go car shopping. So it was about six hours. He was fine. He used the potty pad in the laundry room just like he did when a puppy, and he must have gone several times or one long whiz, it was soaked. So I was happy about that. Yet he still prefers to go outside.
About seperation anxiety, the trainer said it is important to get them used to you leaving a room or home without them having a fit or whining. So you need to leave them alone at times, preferably in a kennel or if not that a confined area, I use a kennel and sometimes the kitchen.
Linda


----------



## tanyabg

I just bought another Chi to keep my older Chi company during the day while we are working. They get along great and I let them have free roam of the house except upstairs (I block the steps so they can't harm themselves). I use the hygenic panty on my males when they are alone for long periods of time. I put in a sanitary pad, incase they urine in the house. Most times, they wait until we get home. But this is what works for us.


----------



## curvesarein

I have thought about doing that with my male, but just keep him confined to the kitchen. He uses the puppy pads in the laundry room. He also holds it a long time. I do know with those belly bands it is important to keep them changed and clean or they can get abscesses. Just thought you should know, I was told that by a chi rescue.
Linda


----------



## Lil Cha Cha

Charlie is left alone while I'm at work. He actually gets his Kong in the morning so I'll fill it up before I leave! He loves classical music also. He's a real gentleman. He never chews on anything except what belongs to him. I have a window that goes from the floor to the ceiling with a view that looks out over a plaza where I live. He loves to look out the window and watch everything! He's a love.


----------

